# Beware Hometech and fia property services las vegas



## northeast1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Two crooks husband Jordan Coache owns fia property services, Who is being sued by a bunch of companies. and the new company, Hometech owned by his wife holly Coache (garduano is maiden name). She always has multiple phone numbers and different girls making her calls Complete crooks They have been stiffing vendors all over the country.
They would rob their mother at xmas


----------



## priorityreo (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I am currently looking for more work and will certainly steer clear of them.
THANK YOU AGAIN!!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Should run their info via [email protected] Com so he can put the info on the watch list


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Should run their info via [email protected] Com so he can put the info on the watch list


Did you really just refer to yourself in the 3rd person? :devil


----------



## James504 (May 11, 2018)

Hello, I am vendor of Fia Property Services and have been for 5 years. I would like to set the record clear and say that HomeTech was a vendor of Fia Property and are two seperate companies. HomeTech May be under legal allegations but this should not be a reflection of Fia property. They have been amazing to work for and in my years I have not had one issue. I know that HomeTech was a vendor because because I had to complete work orders in New York that had been assigned originally that they did not complete. I think the original post was confused thinking they were one in the same company.


----------



## northeast1 (Aug 7, 2016)

YOU DONT SET THE RECORD!!! 

Actually They dont have records just yet that will happen soon, Its not smart to do things across state lines feds get involved
the facts are. FIA property services is owned by jordan coache and his wife. (heavy) (hollow) HOLLY is owner of hometech husband and wife crooks. When the crap caught up with fia he started new company hometech under wifes name. (Maiden name) holly Guarduano/coache SAME COMPANY SAME CROOKS
just perpetrating a fraud on unsuspecting contractors trying to feed their families from new hampshire to florida.

just 
respond here for more contact info quite a few have and many have responded concerning the same crooks
so tell your dad(JORDAN AND MOM HOLLY) you cant post for Them anymore fake news 

call nevada a.g. now thats for real.... oh and thats in the govt records, Its a public record 

easy to look it up COMPANY OWNERS go to lasvegas.gov OR FOR MORE just call AG They will be happy to hear from u


----------



## northeast1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Oh Boy Is it a coincidence You signed up as a junior member and first piece of business was to defend some crooked thieves same month?? whatttt!


----------



## James504 (May 11, 2018)

So Northwest it is apparent that you do not read. I do not disagree with you on how they conduct business. You fail to realize you are associating them to a credible company Fia Property Services who they do not have >-ownership<- of.

If you feel the need to post about HomeTech which they do own then I have no comment. 

So in all your spite you should read carefully and slowly so that you avoid projecting "fake news" and do the research that claim to have done. 

Your Welcome


----------



## James504 (May 11, 2018)

Also Northwest 

here is the Nevada Register link for Fia Property Services:
https://www.nevada-register.com/952283-fia-property-services-llc

Here is the Nevada Register link for Hometech Preservation:
https://www.nevada-register.com/1324017-hometech-preservation-llc

I hope this can serve as means to help you understand that the two company's are not in fact owned by them and as I was saying Fia Property Services has been great to work with.  

Take Care


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Cleanupman said:
> 
> 
> > Should run their info via [email protected] Com so he can put the info on the watch list
> ...


We all have our vices ....
Mine is messing with your head...😎✌
How you been????
Tune in tomorrow...have more crazy insurance stuff...


----------



## northeast1 (Aug 7, 2016)

OH Really Can u provide FIA S address and phone number Who is in charge tanya.. IF you are who you say you are provide the information for all who
were ripped off by these two crooks POST HERE FOR ALL TO SEE


----------



## northeast1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Yea ok What is their phone number How about the address? Do you know the owners name.


----------



## northeast1 (Aug 7, 2016)

OK SEND THE NUMBER FOR FIA PROPERTY SERVICES AND ADDRESS PLEASE iF YOU ARE A VENDOR WHAT IS THEIR PHONE NUMBER.
\


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

northeast1 said:


> OK SEND THE NUMBER FOR FIA PROPERTY SERVICES AND ADDRESS PLEASE iF YOU ARE A VENDOR WHAT IS THEIR PHONE NUMBER.
> \


Isn't that information in the links????


----------



## northeast1 (Aug 7, 2016)

*fia*

ok send the phone number for fia?? You work for them, or you are them,, anyway Send a good address and phone number for them


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

northeast1 said:


> ok send the phone number for fia?? You work for them, or you are them,, anyway Send a good address and phone number for them


To me also


----------

